# Squirrels....trusting ones...



## Furryanimal (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Mahatma (Apr 29, 2020)

when was the last time you saw a British squirrel ????


----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't want the little bushy-tailed rodents to like me.  I want them to think "OMG, hereshecomes!  RUN, FOREST, RUN!"


----------



## Pam (Apr 30, 2020)

Mahatma said:


> when was the last time you saw a British squirrel ????



Last time I saw a British red squirrel was in the 1980s on the Isle of Wight when we used to stay with our in-laws for our holidays. We've got them here in Cumbria about 60 miles north from where I live but without a car it's not easy to get there as trains/buses take almost 4 hours to cover that distance!  No shortage of grey squirrels though in local park.


----------



## Mahatma (Apr 30, 2020)

yes Pam the grey squirrel is a larger American, that has almost wiped out our red ones
the reds can be seen in york and of course Scotland
now we are being swamped by the American signal Crayfish they go all the way up to the borders so you will have them in your nearest river Pam, they have wiped out our own smaller crays and are destroying our riverbanks by burrowing in under the bankside


----------

